# Best way to resize wallpapers



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a couple images I would like to have as my wallpaper on my gnex but they are not sized correctly, what is the best and easiest way to make the the proper size?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## semperandroid (Jun 28, 2011)

1140 x 1280 is the size you want.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thx...what's best way to resize images to that size?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Lurch81 said:


> Thx...what's best way to resize images to that size?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Photoshop or GIMP?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Wallpaper Wizardrii if you need to crop to fit directly on the phone.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Wallpaper Wizardrii if you need to crop to fit directly on the phone.


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

